# Morals and Dogma



## Blake Bowden (Apr 14, 2009)

I've started collecting Masonic goodies and my latest is an original 1871 copy of Morals and Dogma. Apparently the early copies were blue while the later editions were red.


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Apr 14, 2009)

NICE  ....I was just reading about that book this morning... 

Brother Pike was an interesting man.

Do you plan to read it or just collect?


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Apr 14, 2009)

Yes I have a copy also, good reading.


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Apr 15, 2009)

The copy in the picture truly looks to be in fine shape. After you read it, I would reccommend reading "Morals and Dogma for the 21st Century" You can find it at Stone Guild Publishing.com


----------



## Wingnut (Apr 15, 2009)

and Clausens Commentary, and Bridge to Light also...


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 16, 2009)

Bro. Kurt said:


> Do you plan to read it or just collect?



I plan to read read Morals and Dogma, but not this book. This isn't a _copy_ of the original publication, it's an first print/edition from the 1870's. She's resting in my bookcase


----------



## TCShelton (Apr 16, 2009)

That book can be a beating to read.  Some of it flows pretty well, but some of it gets frustrating.


----------



## C_Cabra (Apr 16, 2009)

I've never managed to make it past the third degree...  Tough read.


----------



## Robert Marshall (Apr 18, 2009)

I received a copy my great-grandfather had in his possession about a year ago. It's not an original copy like yours, though. Very nice book, Blake, and thanks for sharing! I find the book very interesting. Much to my amazement, it has corresponded with much of my curriculum at Baylor the past two semesters. In fact, it has related so much to several of my classes, it's kind of bizarre. Especially those like Christian Heritage, Classical Mythology, Philosophy, and such.


----------



## lmehaffey (Apr 23, 2009)

Pike is, no doubt, "dense" in terms of syntax, diction, and stranding. He's not atypical, though, of the esoteric authors of the American Victorian period....try reading someone like Blavatsky! Theosophy was all the rage during this period and *M & D *really piles it on, as if the Truth could be made more forceful by repeated examples from history, religion, and sociology.

That being said - I love reading this book (*Bridge* is my "go to" book for utility, though).

Great book find, Brother! Mine is 1873, heavily worn, and not nearly as collectible.


----------



## Ben Rodriguez (Apr 24, 2009)

Very nice. I acquired a copy of this book, the edition is from the 40's I believe. And I thought mine was old! Thanks for sharing bro.


----------



## jvarnell (Jul 8, 2014)

C_Cabra said:


> I've never managed to make it past the third degree...  Tough read.


 You could listen to it on YouTube there is a 48 part reading of it.  I fall asleep after two sections so it took a long time to listen to it but it took me 1 1/2 years to make my self read it the first time.


----------



## Levelhead (Jul 11, 2014)

I have a red copy. Thought i had an original. I guess not!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 19, 2014)

Cool! Looks to be in great shape.


----------

